# New Horse, but we miss the Pony--Added Pics



## michickenwrangler (Apr 18, 2013)

We got him.

No pics yet as there was hail and 3 inches of rain falling when we got in last night.

I'll try and get some today.

His name is "Kurish" which I don't really like. We're thinking either Kodiak or Thunder. Open to suggestions though

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1859225

He's a beast of a thing, but very gentle and willing. The trainer working with him isn't a gaited trainer, but she does specialize in Natural Horsemanship/Parelli stuff, so he has gone over bridges, pedestals, poles, barrels all in the arena. He just needs more trail experience.

It lucked out, because the people who bought my daughter's pony (fellow endurance competitors  , so we'll still see her at rides) are only 20 miles from where this guy was, so I took the pony down.


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your new boy... can't wait to see the pictures! I love TSW's... the ride! WOW!

So nice to hear your pony is close by... isn't it nice seeing "old friends" carrying new riders at the shows and competitions!?!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's pics of the new boy. We decided to call him Boromir, Bo for short (bonus points if anyone knows why we named him Boromir). Bo also means "ox" in Greek and her certainly is an ox. I look like a kid on a plow horse up on him. But he's such a good boy.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 19, 2013)

Good lookin guy, but he doesn't look like Sean Bean to me.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 19, 2013)

He is a very nice looking horse. I love the nice amount of strong bone in the legs.


----------



## AnimalHugger102 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------

